# SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8



## 14Hannes88 (29. Juli 2015)

*SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Guten Tag,

da man im Hardwareluxx-Forum scheinbar Jahre auf seine Freischaltung warten muss, stelle ich meine Antowert mal hier rein.... und bevor hier wieder die ersten Flamer kommen: Die haben einen wunderschönen Sammelthread zu dem Thema, dies kann man ja anerkennen und da das Pcgameshardware-Forum mehr so für "Gaming-Rechner"-Beratung ist, wollte ich es dort probieren. Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es hier genügend Leute gibt die sich für Server und deren Hardware interessieren... ich probiere es jetzt halt einfach.

Folgendes: Ich habe einen HP Microserver G8 mit dem G1610T als XPEnology-NAS am laufen. Problem ist nur das die ersten beiden SATA-Slot´s 6Gbits unterstützen und die anderen beiden nur 3Gbits. Jetzt gibt es in diesem Sammelthread von Hardwareluxx eine Auflistung von ausprobierten RAID- und SATA-Controllern... die sind mir aber alle zu teuer. Natürlich wäre es besser wenn bei allen 6gbits anliegen, deshalb muss ein neuer SATA-Controller her. Jetzt habe ich die Möglichkeit günstig einen HP Smart Array P410 oder einen Fujitsu D2616 zu bekommen... beides LOW-profile.

Die entscheidenden Fragen:

Leider konnte ich diesbezüglich nichts finden - besitzt der P410 die Schnittstelle SFF8087, damit man das originale Kabel vom G8 weiterverwenden kann? Kann man den P410 ohne BBU betreiben? - Ich frage deshalb weil ich die RAID-Funktionalität des Controllers nicht benötige, da ich vollständig auf das Linux Software-RAID setze.

Würde der Fujitsu Controller mit einem HP Microserver G8 zusammenarbeiten? Wenn ja, hat dieser ebenfalls einen SFF 8087?

Natürlich bin ich für Alternativen offen... Budget liegt so bei 70€. Wäre nett wenn mir da einer Auskunft geben könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Wozu benötigst du bei nem NAS SATA6GBit/s ?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

RAID? Keinen Bock mit einer unterirdische Transferrate rumzukrebsen und wenn ich schon SATA6Gbits-Festplatten habe möchte ich das auch ausnutzen. Außerdem wird da allerhand Bewegung drauf sein.

Später mal SSD´s verbasteln um VM´s ablegen... zum Beispiel.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Es gibt in der Praxis kaum einen Unterschied zwischen einer 3 und 6Gbit HDD, du wirst bei den Transferraten keinen Unterschied merken.
Eine SSD hat ein RAID in der Regel gar nicht nötig, was willst du denn wohin kopieren das du die auslastest? 
Hast du was schnelleres als GLAN bei deinem Microserver verbaut? Das limitiert sowieso schon mit der normalen SSD@6Gbit
Bei vielen VM`s wär ich über die schnellen Zugriffszeiten ohne das RAID glücklicher als über hohe Transferraten die man eh nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Naja es soll halt nicht so bleiben... die jetzige Konstellation ist nur vorübergehend. Später soll ein Proxmox installiert werden... die VM´s auf die SSD´s und die reinen Daten auf ein raid1.


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

HDDs schaffen im Peak 150MByte/s.

SATA I    kann Netto: 153,6 MByte/s.
SATA II   kann Netto: 307,2 MByte/s.
SATA II  kann Netto: 614,4 MByte/s.


1 GBit/s LAN nur ~120MByte/s Netto.
Ergo brauchst du schon 10GBit/s Ports um was zu verbessern.

RAID Geschwindigkeit steigt mit der Zahl genutzter Platten im Verbund.
Jedenfalls solange CPU/RAID-Controller das verarbeiten kann und RAM da ist.


Edit: VMs laufen vom NAS aus?
Oha. Das lagendary.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*



Research schrieb:


> Edit: VMs laufen vom NAS aus?
> Oha. Das lagendary.



Derzeit nicht... bitte richtig lesen. Zurzeit ist das teil nur übergangsweise ein NAS... soll aber später proxmox node werden. Das Xpenology läuft dann später in einer VM. Verstanden?


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Das ergibt Sinn. Würde ich in Zukunft genauso schreiben.
Das davor lies lässt großen Interpretationsspielraum.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

OK

... und was ist jetzt mit der eigentlichen Frage?


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Auf nem NAS läuft normalerweise, so wie du es beschrieben hast keine Virtualisierung.
Die Formulieeung war unzureichend. Dein Ziel nicht erklärt.

Fragen, ja, habe ich weitere gestellt?

Oder ist bei dir was offen?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Für mich wäre interessant zu wissen welchen SATA-Controller man jetzt alternativ da einbauen könnte... möglichst mit SFF8087


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Du weist was SFF8087 ist?

Welche Platten + Anschlusstyp willst du verwenden?
Anzahl der Platten?

Platten pro Anschluss?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*



Research schrieb:


> Du weist was SFF8087 ist?



Ja, auch wenn du es mir nicht glaubst... tatsächlich weiß ich das

Die Platten im Microserver sind über einen solchen Anschluss angebunden. Um mir unnötigen Umbau-Aufwand zu ersparen möchte ich diese Anschluss-Art weiter verwenden. Nur eben nicht direkt über das Mainboard sondern über einen seperaten  Controller.

Anzahl der Platten: Insgesamt 2x SSD´s und 2x HDD´s... rein technisch sollte das über einen Anschluss realisierbar sein.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: SATA Controller für HP Microserver G8*

Dann müsstest du wissen das du nen SAS Kontroller brauchst.

SATA spricht kein SAS.
SAS spricht aber SATA.


----------

